# Which pro plan can help gain weight??



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i need help from pro plan user
Yesterday, i meet pro plan repr. on their counter .
*they told me that pro plan performance used to increase the muscle lean size and can not to weight gain. If i want to increase weight, i've been suggested to use pro plan small breed.*
is this true?

how about pro plan chicken n rice/ beef n rice?
any photo submitted is apreciated.


thanks


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

What are you trying to accomplish? Add muscle mass? Add to the dogs fat layer?

ProPlan Performance will help to build more muscle, strength and stamina. If you want to add to the dogs fat layer, ice cream cones are cheaper.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

You and I have corresponded about this before. I would encourage you not to try too hard to make your dog into something he may not be, and to allow him time to mature properly and safely.
You have indicated that you think he does not look like the show dogs you have seen. The larger bone and heavier mass of those dogs are due to genetics. You could do much damage to your dog in the long run attempting to bulk him up and make him bigger. He will be what genetics will allow him to be, and often, that takes 2 to 3 years to be evident.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> What are you trying to accomplish? Add muscle mass? Add to the dogs fat layer?
> 
> ProPlan Performance will help to build more muscle, strength and stamina. If you want to add to the dogs fat layer, ice cream cones are cheaper.


both...


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> You and I have corresponded about this before. I would encourage you not to try too hard to make your dog into something he may not be, and to allow him time to mature properly and safely.
> You have indicated that you think he does not look like the show dogs you have seen. The larger bone and heavier mass of those dogs are due to genetics. You could do much damage to your dog in the long run attempting to bulk him up and make him bigger. He will be what genetics will allow him to be, and often, that takes 2 to 3 years to be evident.


Hi PG, no... i;m not inted to make bruno into something larger bone and etc....

In fact, i already bought proplan performance like you have suggested before...., his kibble size is very small.....
i change the food because i feel he didint like the previously food (Acana LB). :yuck:

but i'm a little bit confuse with this sales person comment about proplan performance, he suggested me to use small breed formula, am i wrong or what, as i know golden is not a small breeed....:doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I would feed him the appropriate amount of either Performance or original formula Chicken and Rice for his size and he will gain naturally. If you feel that he needs additional fat, you might try adding a raw chicken wing to his ration.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I would feed him the appropriate amount of either Performance or original formula Chicken and Rice for his size and he will gain naturally. If you feel that he needs additional fat, you might try adding a raw chicken wing to his ration.


raw chicken wing with the bone??

first time ate proplan performance, he spitted it.......:doh::doh:


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Is you boy just not putting weight on? Have you wormed him recently?


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i dewormed him once each 3 month, with drontal......
his appetite was also poor, no wonder he is skinny.....
this photo taken 1 month ago....


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't tell his weight from the photos - but he's a handsome boy! I'd pick a food and stick with it for at least a few months, they go through such awkward stages, especially boys.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

he couldn't even finished 8 cup of food in a week.........

2 days ago he didn't eat at all
yesterday, he finished 2 cup a day...

but he is healthy and very active.....


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

SunGold said:


> I can't tell his weight from the photos - but he's a handsome boy! I'd pick a food and stick with it for at least a few months, they go through such awkward stages, especially boys.


he has been low appetite for the last 4 month, last time he weight only 23kg


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

sifuyono said:


> he couldn't even finished 8 cup of food in a week.........
> 
> 2 days ago he didn't eat at all
> yesterday, he finished 2 cup a day...
> ...


Have you tried adding canned food or plain yogurt? Also, mine prefer their food with water in it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Try some cottage cheese, it will add some pounds.
When we got Chewie he was only 30 pounds at age 7 month, I mixed his food with half adult and half puppy and cottage cheese. He gained a few pounds and looked a lot better.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Sungold,
i know that he prefer human food (what we usually ate)
once i try to gave hime rice with cooked meat, he finished his meal.......

then...
i switch back to kibble, last kibble proplan performance spitted by him......
but last night he finished proplan performance 1 cup....
this morning, he doesnt want again....


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

sifuyono said:


> Sungold,
> i know that he prefer human food (what we usually ate)
> once i try to gave hime rice with cooked meat, he finished his meal.......
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where you live, but have you tried Nature's Variety? They have raw diets and also have kibble that they suggest you rotate through the different protein sources. Might be something he'd enjoy more.
http://www.naturesvariety.com/


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Try some cottage cheese, it will add some pounds.
> When we got Chewie he was only 30 pounds at age 7 month, I mixed his food with half adult and half puppy and cottage cheese. He gained a few pounds and looked a lot better.


he will eat those cheese and leave the kibble....:doh:
and then next meal with no more cheese.... he even wont touch it....


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

SunGold said:


> I'm not sure where you live, but have you tried Nature's Variety? They have raw diets and also have kibble that they suggest you rotate through the different protein sources. Might be something he'd enjoy more.
> http://www.naturesvariety.com/


i lived in tropical area (Indonesia)
and i'm sure there is no product called above....

the diva photo is so cool, i wonder if bruno can be like diva.......


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

sifuyono said:


> i lived in tropical area (Indonesia)
> and i'm sure there is no product called above....


Well, if the kibble thing just isn't working. Do some research on feeding Raw and try that .... I can't imagine he'd pass up some raw chicken!


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

since i had him from breeder, his meal always dry dogfood, and his appetite was awesome, at 4 month i gave him 2 bowl vegetable soup, then 2 cup of kibble, he still go on....... i nick him as superb eater....

everything change since he was 8 month (3-4 month ago)........
i switch his kibble from eaglepack to acana...... and now to proplan......

yesterday he did throw some apple,........ i wonder why because it used to be his favorite fruit along wiht banana....


----------

